# Become A Student Of Discomfort



## safeinsanity (May 18, 2021)




----------



## madcap (May 19, 2021)

And one more: Burnt fingers taught me to keep my hands off the stove!


----------



## safeinsanity (May 19, 2021)

madcap said:


> And one more: Burnt fingers taught me to keep my hands off the stove!


Me too! 😋


----------

